# Migrant concessions for a first time migrant



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

If you are a first time migrant, Australian customs will waive off duty for house hold items that you bring along with you. Information regarding this can be found here.

The question is, does this mean that the waiver is only applicable for the goods that you bring with you the *first* time you enter? What if you enter once just to activate the visa and you move permanently only a few months later?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wondering about that myself.Planning on landing in Feb and then back in April for the Final move

Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Then you dont get the benefit of it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

the link says "As a first-time migrant or *returning *Australian resident,"

so yes you can benefit from it if you enter to validate then return later.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

"""Certain items are expressly excluded from the definition of "personal and household effects" and are subject to other requirements. These include:

motor vehicles or motor vehicle parts
caravans, boats and trailers, but there is provision to bring non-motorised caravans boats and trailers as part of your unaccompanied personal effects under certain conditions.
aircraft
machinery, plant and equipment, and
fur apparel.""""""""

I am just wondering What kind of Migrants would bring an AIIRCRAFT !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> """Certain items are expressly excluded from the definition of "personal and household effects" and are subject to other requirements. These include:
> 
> motor vehicles or motor vehicle parts
> caravans, boats and trailers, but there is provision to bring non-motorised caravans boats and trailers as part of your unaccompanied personal effects under certain conditions.
> ...


a business man who is migrating, might try to claim a private jet as a personal commodity. This exclusion makes it clear against such claims.


I have a couple of aircrafts I am bringing with me to Australia btw, but they are RC models. LOL


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> the link says "As a first-time migrant or *returning *Australian resident,"
> 
> so yes you can benefit from it if you enter to validate then return later.


 You'll still pay duty as a returning resident on goods under 1 year old or unused goods. We learnt that the hard way


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> You'll still pay duty as a returning resident on goods under 1 year old or unused goods. We learnt that the hard way


I understand, I mean, in the case you are living in your country or a different country, go to Australia to "land", return, resume living in that country, then move to Australia, your stuff will be probably more than a year old

Btw, I have stuff here that is more than 2 years old, how can I prove that? I don't have most of the receipts !


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Most things are obviously used if they are out of packaging and look used. Computers hopefully you will have receipts still? 

Our problem was buying things new to take with us as it was much cheaper to buy in the UK than Australia. Some stuff was still in packaging and other things were new models so couldn't be more than a year old.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Most things are obviously used if they are out of packaging and look used. Computers hopefully you will have receipts still?
> 
> Our problem was buying things new to take with us as it was much cheaper to buy in the UK than Australia. Some stuff was still in packaging and other things were new models so couldn't be more than a year old.



I don't have computers other than a couple of laptops we will carry on with us. 

I am talking about other stuff (fridge, gas cooker, microwave oven, LED TV ...etc.)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless they are barely or unused or so new that the model was not out over a year ago you will be fine.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Unless they are barely or unused or so new that the model was not out over a year ago you will be fine.


good to know.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

So where are we on this? Is it waived the second time?


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am planning to take pressure cooker & a electric cooker ? Can I get it waived off during my final move in November ?

T&R
hiya_hanan



bobbyalex said:


> So where are we on this? Is it waived the second time?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

bobbyalex said:


> So where are we on this? Is it waived the second time?


Yes. The page says clearly returning citizens.



hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am planning to take pressure cooker & a electric cooker ? Can I get it waived off during my final move in November ?
> 
> ...


As long as it is not new, and has been used for 12 months at least, you can take it.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Expatriate, 

But I do not have the receipt or bill pertaining to those household items. How to go about it ? any alternative ? Kindly, suggest please

T&R
hiya_hanan



TheExpatriate said:


> Yes. The page says clearly returning citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is not new, and has been used for 12 months at least, you can take it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Expatriate,
> 
> But I do not have the receipt or bill pertaining to those household items. How to go about it ? any alternative ? Kindly, suggest please
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. I have my appliances which I bought when I moved to Dubai almost 2 years ago, and I don't have most of the receipts.

_shel says if it looks used you would be fine


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just bang them around a bit..😊

Grant: 22nd July. Flying out :Feb '15


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

You still have to pay in certain condition , best advise read carefully all customs rules and if any doubt then clear with them before taking any step.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

I was planning to buy a new laptop worth 3000 AED just before moving to OZ. If anyone can give me idea how much duty / tax I have to pay on it (just an estimate). If its too much then I will take the old one.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> I was planning to buy a new laptop worth 3000 AED just before moving to OZ. If anyone can give me idea how much duty / tax I have to pay on it (just an estimate). If its too much then I will take the old one.


remove it from packaging and remove all protective stickers, put it in a laptop bag, use it up a bit. If you buy it from duty free at the airport right before you leave, expect duty of course


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> remove it from packaging and remove all protective stickers, put it in a laptop bag, use it up a bit. If you buy it from duty free at the airport right before you leave, expect duty of course


No even if I remove all the packing and all that, they will gono ask "How old is it ?". I dont want to lie in that situation 

So in case if I do end up paying duty on that, how much it would be (on a 3000 AED laptop)

On a side note, things from duty free shop are also subject to duty . Whats the concept of duty free shop then ?


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Any ideas shel on duty to be paid ?


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Was it a difficult question to answer 
Kindly help out


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> Was it a difficult question to answer
> Kindly help out


How rude! 

*Let me google that for you*


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> How rude!
> 
> *Let me google that for you*


LOL

Brace yourselves, _shel has been enraged by a member ......


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL
> 
> Brace yourselves, _shel has been enraged by a member ......


  I really am laughing out loud :rofl:


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> How rude!
> 
> *Let me google that for you*


My apologies. Really sorry for that


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my answer BTW

"
Generally speaking, goods imported into Australia for personal use are exempt from import duty if the declared value is less than $1000 (there are exceptions). For goods worth more than $1000 you may be REQUIRED to PAY Duty and/or GST

"

So means no duty on new laptop. So new laptop it is then to OZ


----------

